# CCW stops Mass Shootings



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Concealed Permit Holder Stops Attempted Mass Shooting in Chicago


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a pity that incidents like this are not more newsworthy. 

And, Chicago. Of all places.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> It's a pity that incidents like this are not more newsworthy.
> 
> And, Chicago. Of all places.


It just doesn't fit the libby template. If the media were to make these incidents famous, they might be seen as encouraging more decent people to be self reliant and prepared to defend themselves. I don't think that is in the cards.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

How'd he get a permit to carry in Chicago? I thought even Jesus couldn't carry in that town? Something's not quite right with that "news" article.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

It never ever happen. It was not in the news.
You know only what made it in the news happen.


----------

